# Saddest song you've ever heard?



## Billo_Really (Jan 28, 2013)

This was mine...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wNFHo6EffGA]Black Sabbath-Changes - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 28, 2013)

Here's another one....


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CzXfkdCoy6U]Counting Crows - Round Here With Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 28, 2013)

And another one...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z2eqn0MLtk0]Lyrics to The Freshmen - The Verve Pipe - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 28, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=24IfD-0VUu4]diary bread - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## rdean (Jan 28, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SxX6pYrvGy4]Nina Simone Live At Montreux 1976 - Backlash Blues - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## rdean (Jan 28, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FVpDOIPx_sY]Janis Joplin - Little Girl Blue (This is Tom Jones, 1969) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 28, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tMjM7292eHk]Sam Kinison "Wild Thing" - YouTube[/ame]



Sorry, I've been drinking a little bit today!


----------



## TNHarley (Jan 28, 2013)

I was bout to post freshman. Great song.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 28, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_bQGRRolrg0]Harry Nilsson - Without You 1972 (HD) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 28, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SgougKCq_Mc]Gary Moore - Still Got The Blues (HQ with Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## rdean (Jan 28, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SYoc8h75KVM]HD 1080p "The Man That Got Away" Judy Garland - A Star Is Born (1954) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 28, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UnPMoAb4y8U]Otis Redding - Try A Little Tenderness - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 28, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yR5PX-4pcno]The Allman Brothers Band - Melissa (Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 28, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3kQ8o0QC7Bw]Gregg Allman performing soulful version of Come And Go Blues - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## rdean (Jan 28, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PJJ2XhfzwFI]I Believe - written by Ronnie Dunn and Craig Wiseman - vocals DONATO - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 28, 2013)

This one is definately_* "up there"!*_



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tun-uAgR0zc]Gary Moore- Nothing's the same - YouTube[/ame]



Don't listen to this if you have suicidal tendencies!


----------



## yidnar (Jan 28, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1R2F9f2Cl6Y]George Jones - LIVE "He Stopped Loving Her Today" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dante (Jan 29, 2013)

not the saddest but up there...


[youtube]oI3KwdrUqGI[/youtube]


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 29, 2013)

loinboy said:


> Harry Nilsson - Without You 1972 (HD) - YouTube



yeah... that's a great one...


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 29, 2013)

yidnar said:


> George Jones - LIVE "He Stopped Loving Her Today" - YouTube



definitely...!


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 29, 2013)

The mother of all sad songs....


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n-KPGh3wysw]Barbra Streisand - The Way We Were (1975) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 29, 2013)

can't imagine a sadder song than this one...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CEnc3RQE2lg]John Lennon - Mother - Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


fuckin' cathartic to the nth degree...


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 29, 2013)

bayoubill said:


> can't imagine a sadder song than this one...
> 
> John Lennon - Mother - Lyrics - YouTube
> 
> ...



and this one's so incredibly sad considering the way John was cut down so soon after finally finding happiness...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ncXuRC3yCw]just like starting over - John Lennon - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 29, 2013)

bayoubill said:


> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> > can't imagine a sadder song than this one...
> ...


The one he wrote about us, is pretty fuckin' sad!


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=njG7p6CSbCU]Working Class Hero - John Lennon - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 29, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9xm3qnh1sck]Rosie & the Originals - Angel Baby - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mr. H. (Jan 29, 2013)

The absolute worst - I'll never ever be able to listen to this song...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YBb_whl7x2g]Walking in Memphis - Marc Cohn - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 29, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hdVtdVpoNjk]The Band - The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down (The Last Waltz) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 29, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rP7r12Rg490]The Band, It makes no difference - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 29, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A0qm8nq8RcA]Linda Ronstadt - Long Long Time - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer (Jan 30, 2013)

One of Canada's greatest treasures. 

[ame=http://youtu.be/X6-mo4jS8VI]The Rankin Family - Fare thee well love - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 30, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> One of Canada's greatest treasures.
> 
> The Rankin Family - Fare thee well love - YouTube


That's a beautiful song *TD*!

Here's one for you...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Al8UHnjusq0]Tiny Dancer - Elton John (LYRICS ON SCREEN) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 30, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vke6sYTxgJA]Levon By Elton John Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 30, 2013)

Here's a real tear jerker (especially if you're a father)....


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q29YR5-t3gg]Cat Stevens - Father and Son Original - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 30, 2013)

loinboy said:


> Here's a real tear jerker (especially if you're a father)....
> 
> 
> Cat Stevens - Father and Son Original - YouTube



yep...


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 30, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NRtvqT_wMeY]Soul Asylum - Runaway Train - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 30, 2013)

bayoubill said:


> Soul Asylum - Runaway Train - YouTube



I have tears running down my cheeks... happens every time I see this video...


----------



## tinydancer (Jan 30, 2013)

Nighters.....

[ame=http://youtu.be/_Jtpf8N5IDE]Queen - 'Who Wants To Live Forever' - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 30, 2013)

'coupla more sad tunes...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y-vicuO1b0s]The Manhattans - Kiss And Say Goodbye - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 30, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6pFw6rprqH8]Olivia Newton-John - I Honestly Love You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer (Jan 30, 2013)

An all time favorite. The tears always start to come....

[ame=http://youtu.be/qhJOK-ESP7A]Mr Bojangles - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 30, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tVs-d4eBq9k]I'M NOT LISA by JESSI COLTER - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer (Jan 30, 2013)

Ahhh so melancholy....

[ame=http://youtu.be/tIdIqbv7SPo]Bill Withers - Ain't No Sunshine - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 30, 2013)

this even more so...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5anLPw0Efmo]Evanescence - My Immortal - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 30, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VH-acJ-hL2g]Alanis Morissette - Uninvited song + On-Screen Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Jan 30, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3aF9AJm0RFc]Johnny Cash - Hurt - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Jan 30, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=64j_MPp_f0g]Who'd you be today - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Jan 30, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kArfrRdI62I]i was almost home - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Jan 30, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IwoXmXA8BvY]Tim McGraw If You're Reading This - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Jan 30, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2-TXBniRz1g]Tim McGraw: Don't take the girl - music video (lyrics in description) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Jan 30, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6jXrmAKBBTU]Vince Gill - Go Rest High On That Mountain - YouTube[/ame]

It is personal, this song makes me cry every single time


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 30, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ImKY6TZEyrI]Mazzy Star - Fade Into You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 30, 2013)

bayoubill said:


> Soul Asylum - Runaway Train - YouTube


That is one hot song, I'm glad you included it.


Or should I say "sad"?  I'm sad you included it.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jan 30, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HDX9lL6F4sc]James Otto's "Dam* Right"[/ame]

God bless you and James always!!!   

Holly


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 30, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FI5xme5k5AQ]Don't let the sun go down on me-Elton John (lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 30, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-M8Hi3vNKM]Goodbye Norma Jeane: Elton John sings to Marilyn Monroe - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## konradv (Jan 30, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yqOkwTTYoH0]Traffic - Shouldn't Have Took More Than You Gave LIVE 1971 - YouTube[/ame]

Traffic- Shouldn't Have Took More Than You Gave


----------



## konradv (Jan 30, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IxpCl_kWb6I]Traffic - Sad and Deep as You - YouTube[/ame]

Traffic- Sad and Deep as You


----------



## konradv (Jan 30, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ChX4C56kITc]Dave Mason "We Just Disagree" 45rpm vinyl - YouTube[/ame]

Dave Mason- We Just Disagree

Dave Mason Three-fer.  He has a way with the sad songs.


----------



## Dreamy (Jan 30, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KtNYA4pAGjI]Martina McBride - Concrete Angel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer (Jan 30, 2013)

This has to be one of the most beautiful versions I have ever heard of Danny Boy. My oh my. The video is heart wrenching. Saying "thank you for your service" never ever seems enough. 

Warning: some very sad scenes

[ame=http://youtu.be/9fskWOhjnik]Danny Boy sung by Michael Littwin - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Againsheila (Jan 30, 2013)

Not the saddest, but I can't find the saddest, can't remember the name...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9xWmieuH1bI&list=AL94UKMTqg-9CH3N2AQF9EjkQtvVeWSAhh]Patty Duke - The End of the World - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Delia (Jan 30, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zPG1n1B0Ydw]Sugarland - Stay - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Againsheila (Jan 30, 2013)

Here it is...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CdPR8gq3NsA]Shangri-Las - I Can Never Go Home Anymore w/ LYRICS - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mr. H. (Jan 30, 2013)

I must admit I haven't clicked on any of these videos.
Who wants to be sad? LZ


----------



## PixieStix (Jan 30, 2013)

Mr. H. said:


> I must admit I haven't clicked on any of these videos.
> Who wants to be sad? LZ



Hey guy, I just post the videos not listen to them. Same thing I do when I cook


----------



## Mr. H. (Jan 30, 2013)

PixieStix said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > I must admit I haven't clicked on any of these videos.
> ...



Please, call me MR. guy.


----------



## PixieStix (Jan 30, 2013)

Mr. H. said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...



 oops sorry. Mr Guy


----------



## Againsheila (Jan 30, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQNhVkPnf8o]Dickie Lee - Tell Laura I Love Her - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Againsheila (Jan 30, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qswm7lHp7oY]One Tin Soldier - The Legend of Billy Jack - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Againsheila (Jan 30, 2013)

Okay, there's just too many that make me cry, I don't know which is saddest.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 31, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gu2pVPWGYMQ]Creedence Clearwater Revival: Have You Ever Seen The Rain? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 31, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q1809vqz3zA]Long As I Can See The Light - Creedence Clearwater Revival - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 31, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fUO7N-zSMYc]The Long & Winding Road - Beatles - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 31, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QhwwCWkmYoc]Wild Horses - Rolling Stones - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## NoNukes (Jan 31, 2013)

_Late For the Sky_, Jackson Browne


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 31, 2013)

Song For Guy... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ch525qnVlCs]Song for Guy - Elton John - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 31, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pE9hubGnqQM]U2 One Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 31, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bLXdHfZJalM]SARA BOB DYLAN - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 31, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R_1yfZ4ueYU]Bob Dylan - One More Cup Of Coffee (Valley Below) - (Live).MP4 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 31, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rWz88VY-FkA]Lay Lady Lay (Bob Dylan) 45 RPM - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 31, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HcjJgU3x6J8]Bruce Springsteen - the river - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 31, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x8UG3a408cU]Grand Funk Railroad-Mean Mistreater - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 31, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0exb2i6_yXg]Please Be With Me by Eric Clapton - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 31, 2013)

I Threw It All Away...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=grGMqCcNndM]I Threw It All Away-Bob Dylan - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 31, 2013)

Wake Up...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b0MkpcI3khY]Merle Haggard ~ Wake Up - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 31, 2013)

When I Call Your Name...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uwmGWCJOxnw]Vince Gill - When I Call Your Name - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 31, 2013)

I Never Dreamed You'd Leave In Summer...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cxPtkwhsaOI]Stevie Wonder-Never dreamed you'd leave in summer - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 31, 2013)

Diamonds and Rust...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2MSwBM_CbyY]Joan Baez - Diamonds and Rust (original) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 31, 2013)

For Free...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CUo9C1vUt0A"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CUo9C1vUt0A[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 31, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GgS41miQD8Y]Gregg Allman - It Ain't No Use - Playin' Up a Storm 1977 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 31, 2013)

You Don't Love Me Anymore...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8qDCydGZXWE]You Don't Love Me Anymore - Eddie Rabbitt - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## AquaAthena (Jan 31, 2013)

( skip ad )

Saddest, but beautiful song:


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1R2F9f2Cl6Y]George Jones - LIVE "He Stopped Loving Her Today" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 31, 2013)

I Go Crazy...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&NR=1&v=THW-5OUTSt8]Paul Davis- I go crazy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 31, 2013)

All By Myself...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-o9gf_soFBM]All By MySelf by Eric Carmen - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny (Jan 31, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Ejga4kJUts]The Cranberries - Zombie - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 31, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vxVlN-LzIks]TRAFFIC Dear Mr.Fantasy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 31, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-lYV45vaG8Q]The Guess Who These Eyes - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jan 31, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YZPratuGg28]"Brothers" from Dean Brody[/ame]
To me, this song is about a better kind of sad.   

God bless you and Dean always!!!   

Holly


----------



## Delia (Jan 31, 2013)

Jos. Do you know of any songs by any singers other than that one.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jan 31, 2013)

^^^ What do you mean by this? If you are referring to my most favorite singer James Otto, I just shared a song that is done by another male singer.

God bless you and him and James always!!!   

Holly


----------



## Billo_Really (Feb 2, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ygOaNo3M_Hw]THE WHO "QUADROPHENIA Love Reign O'er me" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Feb 2, 2013)

Sometimes the saddest song is the one you cannot hear


----------



## uscitizen (Feb 2, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EaEAinJMwHI]Its a great day for me to whip somebody's ass.wmv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Feb 2, 2013)

uscitizen said:


> Its a great day for me to whip somebody's ass.wmv - YouTube


Now, that's definately a sad song...

_...for the loser!_


----------



## Billo_Really (Feb 2, 2013)

PixieStix said:


> Sometimes the saddest song is the one you cannot hear


That's pretty sad, if you're someone who likes music!


----------



## editec (Feb 2, 2013)

Saddest music I know?

Easy peasy, Play this at my viewing:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1dPDO3Tfab0]Samuel Barber - Adagio for Strings - YouTube[/ame]

Play THAT at my viewing and then play this:

 [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nBkkDzdJ4-0]The Thieving Magpie: Overture - Gioachino Rossini (1817) - YouTube[/ame]

to queue people to get the hell out of that depressing place and go have a party somewhere.


----------



## PixieStix (Feb 2, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1SiylvmFI_8]Sarah McLachlan - In the arms of an angel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Delia (Feb 2, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nl5Uog-MDGo]Kathy Mattea - Where've You Been? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Feb 2, 2013)

^^^ I love her first Christmas album named Good News.   

God bless you and Kathy always!!!   

Holly


----------



## Harry Dresden (Feb 2, 2013)

couple from John Prine
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VKoYHFVBpEA]John Prine Hello In There - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sl9ZkYViEIs]Sam Stone - John Prine - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden (Feb 2, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bLqKXrlD1TU]Phil Ochs - Love me, I'm a Liberal.wmv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jarlaxle (Feb 3, 2013)

Billy Joel's _Miami 2017 (Seen The Lights Go Out On Broadway)_, live.  Tough to hear from this vid, but when he started playing the intro, there was a brief shout of "No!" from the audience.  Honestly...after 9/11, I didn't expect him to ever play this song again.

46 seconds in, note what is on the piano.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Xl558k0QAo]Concert for 9/11[/ame]


----------



## Truthmatters (Feb 3, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GizA_nhelR0]The Steeldrivers "If it Hadn't Been for Love" Original that "Adele" covered - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Feb 3, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rE-U5e78WHc]The Eagles - Desperado - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Bfgrn (Feb 3, 2013)

"Tears in Heaven" is a song by Eric Clapton and Will Jennings from the soundtrack to the film Rush. The song was written about the pain and loss Clapton felt following the death of his four-year-old son, Conor. Conor fell from a window of the 53rd-floor New York apartment belonging to his mother's friend on March 20, 1991. Clapton arrived at the apartment shortly after the accident, and was distraught over his son's death.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JxPj3GAYYZ0]Eric Clapton - Tears In Heaven (Official Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wiseacre (Feb 3, 2013)

"He stopped loving her today" by George Jones.  Another one, a real oldie, is "Sonny Boy" by Al Jolson.


----------



## Bfgrn (Feb 3, 2013)

"The Living Years" is a pop rock ballad written by Mike Rutherford and B. A. Robertson, and recorded by Rutherford's English rock band Mike + The Mechanics. It was released in January 1989 as the second single from their album, Living Years.

"The lyrics were written by BA [Robertson] and the song is about something he went through. He lost his Dad and it's about the lack of communication between him and his father before he died. There's also the irony of him having a baby just after losing his father."

Critical reception

In an interview with Mojo (1996), Burt Bacharach stated "The Living Years is one of the finest lyrics of the last 10 years".

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uGDA0Hecw1k]Mike & The Mechanics - The living Years - YouTube[/ame]

I wasn't there that morning
When my father passed away
I didn't get to tell him
All the things I had to say.
I think I caught his spirit
Later that same year
I'm sure I heard his echo
In my baby's new born tears
I just wish I could have told him
In the living years


----------



## Trent71 (Mar 5, 2013)

Tie a yellow ribbon round the old oak tree


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 5, 2013)

loinboy said:


> Nilsonn cover



Screw that, if you're going to list the song, at least put in the original.


----------



## bayoubill (Mar 7, 2013)

did I put this one up yet...?

with the accompanying video, it's a total heartbreaker...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NRtvqT_wMeY]Soul Asylum - Runaway Train - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## UKRider (Mar 7, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zd-x9H6lfMs]New Orleans Is Sinking - Up to Here - The Tragically Hip - YouTube[/ame]

The Tragically Hip - New Orleans is Sinking


----------



## Dreamy (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Truthmatters (Mar 7, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BrCcyl4Ykvs]Blink 182 One Eighty Two Adams Song Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Mar 7, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> > Nilsonn cover
> ...



Are you being obtuse on purpose, or is it simply ignorance on your part...? 

Nilsson wrote that tune...


----------



## Obamanation (Mar 21, 2013)

Not the saddest perhaps --- but I sure feel empty after listening...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dDxgSvJINlU]Blue October - Hate Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Obamanation (Mar 21, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T0C7x5zRNGQ]The Marshall Tucker Band "Can't You See" Live 1973 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Politico (Mar 21, 2013)

Anything I hear when I turn on the radio.


----------



## George Costanza (Mar 21, 2013)

The origin of this song is not what it first appears to be.  It tells the story of a man who is dying.  His wife is sitting by his bedside.  She begins to doze off.  The song tells of his thoughts at that moment . . . 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQR5iDsuud8]Matt Monro - Softly As I Leave You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Mar 21, 2013)

"Hail to the Chief" when Obama is POTUS


----------



## chikenwing (Mar 21, 2013)

It reminds me of my brother

Yellow Ledbetter  pearl Jam


----------



## bayoubill (Mar 21, 2013)

CrusaderFrank said:


> "Hail to the Chief" when Obama is POTUS



for me, that tune's pretty much sucked ever since LBJ was in office...

admittedly, some times more'n others...


----------



## UKRider (Mar 25, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KLkLs6SvyDM]Brenda Lee - The end of the world(1963) - YouTube[/ame]

Brenda  Lee - End of the World


----------



## Caroljo (Mar 25, 2013)

Several years ago, my daughter and her best friend were listening to music in her bedroom, as usual.  They were maybe sophmores in high school.  I heard them in there and it sounded like the were laughing, they were so loud!  Then they came out and i realized they'd been bawling their eyes out!!! They'd been listening to a song that got them so emotional and they said they just thought of me   Her friend thought of me as her mom more than her own....I still couldn't help but laugh at them ... Lol.  But this song is great...........

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z4F_cXGQN9k]Patty Loveless - How Can I Help You Say Goodbye - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 25, 2013)

bayoubill said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > loinboy said:
> ...




ROFL

Pete Ham wrote the song about his contemplation of suicide.

{"Without You" is a song written by Pete Ham and Tom Evans of British rock group Badfinger, and first released on their 1970 album No Dice. The song has been recorded by over 180 artists,[1] and versions released as singles by Harry Nilsson (1971) and Mariah Carey (1994) became international best-sellers. Paul McCartney once described the ballad as "...the killer song of all time."[2]}

Without You (Badfinger song) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Ham and Evans both eventually committed suicide.

And the original, Badfinger rendition is vastly superior to the Nilsson cover.

BTW, Badfinger did the backing musical track for Nilsson.


----------



## boedicca (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh.Teh.Sadness

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IYsrKDSKzWg]Seasons In The Sun[/ame]


----------



## boedicca (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh.Teh.Horror

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VDss8V2OME4]Detachable Penis[/ame]


----------



## Dugdale_Jukes (Mar 25, 2013)

1. TAPS

2. Melissa

3. The Turning Away


----------



## AquaAthena (Mar 25, 2013)

Here is one of them by my fave female country singer:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TvGGp32_wvw]Tammy Wynette - D.I.V.O.R.C.E - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## hjmick (Mar 25, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uixc025fZRE]The Killing of Georgie Rod Stewart Part 1 & 2 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## konradv (Mar 26, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j2r2nDhTzO4]Poison - Every Rose Has It's Thorn - YouTube[/ame]

Poison- Every Rose Has It's Thorn


----------



## konradv (Mar 26, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N6O2ncUKvlg]Nelly - Just A Dream - YouTube[/ame]

Nelly- Just A Dream


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 26, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ukmobha2krY]Slaughter - Fly To The Angels - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 26, 2013)




----------



## Pop23 (Mar 28, 2013)

First Post on the board, hope this works.

Saddest song ever?

The Walk by Sawyer Brown.


----------



## The Professor (Mar 28, 2013)

There's that old country song called, I get Tears in My Ears  While Lying  On My Back In My Back In My Bed  When I Cry Over You,  But here's another one, a truly sad one:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jLnhghhwSm4]Porter Wagoner - Green Green Grass of Home - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Mar 28, 2013)

Pop23 said:


> First Post on the board, hope this works.
> 
> Saddest song ever?
> 
> The Walk by Sawyer Brown.


I love to hear them sing "All These Years".   

God bless you always!!!   

Holly

P.S. Welcome to the hood!


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 28, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/fTWXuYEzKHs]Blackfield - Some Day (lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Pop23 (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks for the welcome JO. Wife and I have lurked the music threads for months, decided it was time to add some of our own. Wish I knew how to link to videos. Gonna have to figure that out.

After posting that "The walk" was the saddest song, my Wife reminded me of "How can I help you say goodbye" by Patty Loveless. 

Take care.


----------



## sugarandspice (Mar 29, 2013)

George Jones - He stopped loving her today


----------



## Dabs (Apr 6, 2013)

bayoubill said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > loinboy said:
> ...



Damn straight!
Harry Nilsson.......great song.......Without You.....but I wouldn't say it was the saddest.
Dang...I can think of a lot of sad songs....but I don't wanna make myself cry *haha*
Country song.....George Jones....He Stopped Loving Her Today.

Keith Whitley......Don't Close Your Eyes........
Garth Brooks.....If Tomorrow Never Comes.......

But then I think the band ToTo (80s music)....had a couple sad songs......I Won't Hold You Back Now.

Air Supply.....All Out Of Love


Hell I think Elvis Presley's......You Were Always On My Mind is sad.....

Then of course.....Bette Midler....Wind Beneath My Wings~


----------



## Pop23 (Apr 6, 2013)

Dabs said:


> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



All great songs, might just add the classic Glen Campbell tear jerker. By the time I get to Phoenix.   The guy had a way with words


----------



## Sunshine (Apr 6, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sZYjc57V55U]THE KINGSTON TRIO- " TOM DOOLEY " ( W / LYRICS) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sunshine (Apr 6, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nv33eaygVDQ]Bobby Gentry - Ode to Billy Joe - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sunshine (Apr 6, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4wrNFDxCRzU]don mclean - vincent - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## rdean (Apr 6, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CZt5Q-u4crc]Bobbie Gentry - Ode To Billie Joe - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sunshine (Apr 6, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ls2lC7DQFMI]Roy Orbison - Crying (from The Roy Orbison Show) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sunshine (Apr 6, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=StyKrwHhWdM]Hank Williams Sr - I Can't Help It (If I'm Still In Love With You) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sunshine (Apr 6, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K-wJNpWgss8]Patsy Cline - Crazy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sunshine (Apr 6, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-5iJMfwwheY]"Love Hurts" The Everly Brothers - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sunshine (Apr 6, 2013)

Whitney Houston's I Will Always Love You is another good sad song.


----------



## Jroc (Apr 6, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5w142CaROC0]Elton John - Sorry Seems To Be The Hardest Word Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ThirdTerm (Apr 7, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G1BkvBvfMbE]Taylor Swift - Cold as You (live) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## rdean (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Dabs (Apr 7, 2013)

Someone mentioned "I Will Always Love You".....by Whitney Houston. I agree, it's a sad song...but I prefer it sung by the original artist...Dolly Parton.
Whitney did a good job...but I just like to hear Dolly sing it


----------



## Jroc (Apr 7, 2013)

Dabs said:


> Someone mentioned "I Will Always Love You".....by Whitney Houston. I agree, it's a sad song...but I prefer it sung by the original artist...Dolly Parton.
> Whitney did a good job...but I just like to hear Dolly sing it



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gS-F4rfU4ns]Dolly Parton - I Will Always Love You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer (Apr 7, 2013)

When Dolly sings it she brings me to my knees. Her heart and soul is in it. It's her song after all.


----------



## tinydancer (Apr 7, 2013)

We have crossovers here...

Make me cry like a baby every time...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 8, 2013)

Dabs said:


> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...




{"Without You" is a song *written by Pete Ham and Tom Evans of British rock group Badfinger,* and first released on their 1970 album No Dice. The song has been recorded by over 180 artists,[1] and versions released as singles by Harry Nilsson (1971) and Mariah Carey (1994) became international best-sellers.}

Without You (Badfinger song) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 8, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Whitney Houston's I Will Always Love You is another good sad song.



Dabs and Bayou Bill is going to SWEAR Whitney, rather than Dolly Parton wrote the damned thing..


----------



## Care4all (Apr 8, 2013)

[ame="http://youtu.be/2PtB5_eEpLs"]Natalie Merchant - Beloved Wife - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dabs (Apr 8, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > bayoubill said:
> ...



OK.....what-the-fuck ever.
I do not like Mariah Carey singing it, she sucks....I don't like Badfinger singing it either.
When I first heard it..it was sung by Nilsson......
*so he sings it best!*


----------



## Meister (Apr 8, 2013)

Elton's tribute to Lennon's death


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 8, 2013)

Dabs said:


> OK.....what-the-fuck ever.
> I do not like Mariah Carey singing it, she sucks....I don't like Badfinger singing it either.
> When I first heard it..it was sung by Nilsson......
> *so he sings it best!*



Regardless of your opinion, the song is a Badfinger song that Nilsson did a COVER of.


----------



## Dabs (Apr 8, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Whitney Houston's I Will Always Love You is another good sad song.
> ...



No....I know damn well Dolly Parton wrote it.
Next......


----------



## Dabs (Apr 8, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > OK.....what-the-fuck ever.
> ...



You want a medal for getting something right??


----------



## tinydancer (Apr 8, 2013)

I didn't plan to have a crying day today....



I might as well just sob away now.

This one kills me.......

*Vince Gill - Go Rest High On That Mountain *

[ame=http://youtu.be/6jXrmAKBBTU]Vince Gill - Go Rest High On That Mountain - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## hortysir (Apr 8, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IZbN_nmxAGk]Brad Paisley, Alison Krauss - Whiskey Lullaby - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer (Apr 8, 2013)

Holy toledo can someone start a happy song thread?

I'm trying to plant out my seeds. My Heavenly Blues and my Beefsteaks. And I'm crying my eyes out.....

Have mercy. I have to bail out of this thread.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 8, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h8VGQTtENSs]Bonnie Tyler It's A Heartache - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9FzpyGPGe70]The Flying Burrito Brothers - Colorado - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C1KtScrqtbc]THE HOLLIES - He Ain't Heavy, He's My Brother - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AwYmj4idbDM]Leo Sayer - When I Need You - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h2i6Fi21Vqo]The Moody Blues - Watching And Waiting (Music Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wry Catcher (Apr 8, 2013)

Taps.


----------



## hortysir (Apr 8, 2013)

Wry Catcher said:


> Taps.



QFT!


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wn_iz8z2AGw]Military Taps - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Pop23 (Apr 8, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> Holy toledo can someone start a happy song thread?
> 
> I'm trying to plant out my seeds. My Heavenly Blues and my Beefsteaks. And I'm crying my eyes out.....
> 
> Have mercy. I have to bail out of this thread.



Always slice onions under cold water or with a burnt matchstick in your mouth.

Glad I could help


----------



## CMike (Apr 8, 2013)

Anne Hathaway's "I dreamed a dream" from Les Miserables the movie is way up there.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 9, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RRNTQvXSsfA]Bee Gees - I Started a Joke - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Lipush (Apr 9, 2013)

Both Saddest and scariest song- "La nena"


----------



## Pop23 (Apr 9, 2013)

Looks like its me and you again tonight.......Rosie

Jackson Browne

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=Fu_xaZwOezA]Jackson Browne - Running On Empty - Rosie - YouTube[/ame]

Give youself a hand!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 9, 2013)

I know someday you'll have a beautiful life&#65279;

I know you'll be a star

In somebody else's sky

But why

Why

Why can't it be

Why can't it be mine



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AFVlJAi3Cso]Pearl Jam-Black - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 9, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mb3iPP-tHdA]A Whiter Shade Of Pale - Procol Harum - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Pop23 (Apr 9, 2013)

Dabs said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Dolly wrote it, and no one, I REPEAT, NO ONE will EVER sing it better....

(pardon me, the meds are wearing off)


----------



## Synthaholic (Apr 9, 2013)

"Green Green Grass Of Home" is about a condemned prisoner dreaming he's free, only to awaken right before they take him to the death chamber.

Pretty sad.


----------



## Synthaholic (Apr 9, 2013)

"Old Shep"

If I describe it, I'll tear up...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VZoorYdWQ8g]Hank Snow - 'Old Shep' - 1959 45rpm - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Synthaholic (Apr 9, 2013)

"The Living Years" - Mike + The Mechanics



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uGDA0Hecw1k]Mike & The Mechanics - The living Years - YouTube[/ame]


Paul Carrack is in my top 5 all-time male singers.


----------



## Synthaholic (Apr 9, 2013)

"Alone Again, Naturally" - Gilbert O'Sullivan



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D_P-v1BVQn8]Gilbert O'Sullivan - Alone Again (original version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## earlycuyler (Apr 9, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k5JkHBC5lDs]Brothers in Arms - Dire Straits - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Pop23 (Apr 10, 2013)

WARNING - WARNING - WARNING

Saddest song ever....

Johnny Cash - Hurt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3aF9AJm0RFc&feature=player_detailpage]Johnny Cash - Hurt - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## hortysir (Apr 10, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5zoTLwrm9QE]Sad Song Teddy Bear by Red Sovine - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dabs (Apr 10, 2013)

Synthaholic said:


> "Green Green Grass Of Home" is about a condemned prisoner dreaming he's free, only to awaken right before they take him to the death chamber.
> 
> Pretty sad.
> 
> Tom Jones-Green Green Grass of Home - YouTube



Ouuuu.......I will prollly be the odd man out here.......but I do not like this song at all!
I had to listen to it all the time as a young girl, while my parents drove us all over the United States....it was too slow...too county....too ick for me then...and it's worse now~
The description of the song IS sad tho.....I never knew what the song was about....but nonetheless......I hated hearing this...and my parents owned the 8 track ~LoL~


----------



## Pop23 (Apr 10, 2013)

Didn't want to play this card, but if you want sad, imma gonna give you sad!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=59BZxgohr9g&feature=player_detailpage]Bobby Goldsboro - Honey - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## hortysir (Apr 10, 2013)

Pop23 said:


> Didn't want to play this card, but if you want sad, imma gonna give you sad!
> 
> Bobby Goldsboro - Honey - YouTube



Posted this in a thread about lost loved ones.
My first "real" girlfriend


----------



## Pop23 (Apr 10, 2013)

hortysir said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't want to play this card, but if you want sad, imma gonna give you sad!
> ...



DAMN, Sorry dude!


----------



## hortysir (Apr 10, 2013)

S'alright....I didn't click


----------



## tinydancer (Apr 10, 2013)

Melancholy and haunting...

[ame=http://youtu.be/Txj9Y-OIia4]James Taylor - Fire and Rain - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Apr 10, 2013)

Lots of truly sad songs here but the ones that get me most are the ones about people who leave someone they love because of character flaws that the break up protects the loved one from.

This George Strait song is about a guy so obsessed with his profession, rodeo cowboy, that he loses his wife and the news is delivered in a way he seems to expect deep down because he knows he has put her through some lonesome times because of his obsession.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rIkrnanfvZk]I Can Still Make Cheyenne (George Strait) with Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


This Garth Brooks song is very similar

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RCi4X0pa0ok]Beaches Of Cheyenne - YouTube[/ame]


This one by George Strait is a classic along those lines

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RfIdqkATm2U]George Strait - Amarillo by Morning Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]

Its a cliche, but too often people spend so much time pursuing a proffession that destroys the family that they have thought they were doing it for but it was really all about themselves. And they realize it all too late to avoid the consequences.

Tim McGraw catches the feeling in a different way giving a fond farewell to someone he has hurt.


This one by the Dixie Chicks is a classic


----------



## Dabs (Apr 11, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jLntFKtR66g]Carrie Underwood - Just A Dream - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Apr 11, 2013)

OK, I feel the need to offer a counter-balancing most cheerful songs I know as well.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=34A2Oy5snhI]I Could Kick Your Ass-Justin Moore lyrics - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PLQnRFKHZR8]ZZ Top - I'm Bad, I'm Nationwide - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ih4Hq2P9vR8]ZZ TOP- LA GRANGE - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5uvbwuh0LyA]George Strait - Blue Clear Sky - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Synthaholic (Apr 12, 2013)

Well, this thread went to shit . . .


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 12, 2013)

Synthaholic said:


> Well, this thread went to shit . . .



Once you showed up....


----------



## Pop23 (Apr 12, 2013)

Ok, a sad song about cannabolism...... RUN!!!!!!!!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yaZkQelQCBI&feature=player_detailpage]The Buoys - 'Timothy' (1971) - YouTube[/ame]

Timothy - The Bouys


----------



## Pop23 (Apr 24, 2013)

Glen Campbell is suffering from alzheimer's. He is one of my favorite artists.

The other day I put one of his CD's in and listened to the lyrics of this song that I think he recorded in 2008? It's a cover of a Jackson Browne song, but seems so prophetic now. I wonder if he actually was feeling himself slipping away?

*Glen Campbell - These Days*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=fBexPuk-qK8]Glen Campbell - "These Days" Music Video from Meet Glen Campbell - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 24, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9xm3qnh1sck]Rosie & the Originals - Angel Baby - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer (Apr 24, 2013)

Being Irish I can give you killer wannabe sad songs. We do death better than most.  Okey dokey...what do you think guys?


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 24, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> Being Irish I can give you killer wannabe sad songs. We do death better than most.  Okey dokey...what do you think guys?


You got something against _*Rosie and the Originals?*_


----------



## hortysir (Apr 26, 2013)

In Memorium



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1R2F9f2Cl6Y]George Jones - LIVE "He Stopped Loving Her Today" - YouTube[/ame]


----------

